# Discord?



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all, 

I know a lot of the people who used to post here quite regularly moved over to discord to chat there instead. I was very kindly offered to join it by Pengu, but unfortunately didnt really stay on it too long as my mental health wasnt the best ar that time and I kind of escaped into video gaming instead trying not to dwell in this awful, disgusting problem of leaky gas. I was just wondering is that discord group still going? I would love to give it another try thanks👍


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I would like to learn about this.


----------



## jayy (Sep 12, 2012)

Get checked for proctitis


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I will look into it, thanks.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

jayy said:


> Get checked for proctitis


I looked into this and these are the symptoms listed:

Proctitis signs and symptoms may include:


A frequent or continuous feeling that you need to have a bowel movement
Rectal bleeding
Passing mucus through your rectum
Rectal pain
Pain on the left side of your abdomen
A feeling of fullness in your rectum
Diarrhea
Pain with bowel movements

I really do not have any of these issues, I am just chronically gassy and I pass gass all the time without even noticing it. 
If my issue is listed as a possibility somewhere else please let me know or send me a link.


----------



## jayy (Sep 12, 2012)

The reason the gas is passing is due to a inflamed colon or rectum.I do the same .. pass gas without knowing


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Thanks Jayy, 

is this the diagnosis that they found with you?

I guess it is since you are recommending it here. 

Do you have any idea what caused the Proctitis?

My mother said that I would get super constipated as a baby, "was not breast fed".

Possibly I injured it when I was a baby getting so backed-up. 

I do not have this issue anymore but must have been something such as this in my past.


----------



## jayy (Sep 12, 2012)

I won’t know what caused the proctitis till I get a colonoscopy on 10/26/22 as of right now they are just giving me medication to see which one helps


----------

